# Just getting back into fishing



## ThePenguinSays (Aug 10, 2014)

I am just getting back into pier fishing after a decade of working too much and playing too little. We have been going a couple of times a week to the Pensacola Bay pier and catching sailcat. Wanting to diversify a little bit and wondering what lures you guys are using to catch what. I've got some good pier setups and the basic leaders, sinkers, and a small hook selection so far and adding more as I see stuff that I want. Any advise would be appreciated. Thanks guys and hope to see you out on the water sometime.


----------

